# Saw 4 bucks this morning.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I could not go out this morning but did see these guys when I was in the kitchen.More action than I would of had in my stand I'm sure.
Bob


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice! Only thing I saw was Turkeys


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice looking deer...they look young though...i bet in a few years the will b monsters....the one on the right more so than the left


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

thems some nice looking deer.
i went out this morning and had a doe and fawn walk about 10yards from my stand.then about 830 had a doe with twins walk about 25yards from me.heard some turkeys in the woods.these are the first birds to show up around this area.
will be back out about 5 till dark.just looking for horns as big or bigger then the one i shot last year.a 130 class 9pt.no does till after gun season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I would love to take any of those deer. They don't look too young to me. Go get one Bob!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Only saw squirrels and a cat this morning. Seeing as im drinking and at a gun raffle, no hunting tonight. Will be back in the stand in the morning


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

seems like deer are everywhere,I guess I will have to start hunting again,they are sure not spooky yet.I only took a couple pictures of doe's today.this white Mallard flew in while I was fishing small mouth,,


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

roger23 said:


> seems like deer are everywhere,I guess I will have to start hunting again,they are sure not spooky yet.I only took a couple pictures of doe's today.this white Mallard flew in while I was fishing small mouth,,


Sidecut? If so yeah them deer are not scared of anything had one come with 10 feet of me beginning of summer


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Worked today but was up my tree by 5:00. Only seen a lone 4pt 15yds behind me. He just kinda walked in w/o me even hearing him. It was just the time to look around and there he was. Had a shot on him but just watched, looking for something like the 10pt on my trail cam.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice pics, Bob!


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

419deerhunter, yeah those deer at sidecut and bluegrass are very people friendly. still cant believe that kid poached "stickers". that was a nice buck to watch.


----------

